# Skill assessment



## nsm1613 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi sir,

Myself Narender SIngh Malik and I am perusing MBA from Australia.

I did Bachelors of Technology (Computer Engineering) back from my home country India.

I am looking forward for skill assessment but unfortunately I can't apply through ACS as they require two years experience.

Hence therefore,one option left with me is Engineers Australia. Is there any chance that I can apply to Engineers Australia as "Technologist" or 'Engineers Associate' or any other relevant position?

Hope to hear your kind reply as I am very confused about my future prospects.

Thanks


----------



## naveen21 (Nov 2, 2016)

*Naveen*



nsm1613 said:


> Hi sir,
> 
> Myself Narender SIngh Malik and I am perusing MBA from Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi

Even I am in Same Position .Please share the information about this when you hear from anyone .

Thanks & Regards


----------



## nsm1613 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Naveen

I am trying my level best 

Will let you know if come to know about anything 
Thanks


----------

